# Which two body parts to work out each time?



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

I was just wondering which two parts of the body someone should be working out at the gym each time.

I am currently doing the following:

1. Chest and Biceps

2. Back and Triceps

3. Shoulders and Legs

ABS and Cardio each time.

I only follow this because I think it's easier to train one big and one smaller muscle. At the same time when you do back (for expample) you also work out (secondary) your biceps and that is why I do back and triceps.

Is what I am doing right or do I need to change that?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Keep going until you're not growing


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

why do you only want to train 2 bodyparts in a workout?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i only train 2 bodyparts max....

i currently do this

Chest/Biceps

Back/Rear Delts

Legs

Shoulders/Triceps

as Tall has mentioned there is no need to change a routine if you are still seeing results.


----------



## tassos81 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, I only work two parts of my body each time because going after work means there is no much time and I also believe that two parts is enough each time (I guess).

It seems to work for the time being as I have noticed results.

I think I will stick with Tall's and PCcarb's advise and I will continue until I stop growing and then I will change the routine!


----------



## Tuna (Mar 27, 2009)

This is mine tassos81

Day 1 - Chest + traps

Day 2 - Legs and abs

Day 3 - Rest

Day 4 - Shoulders and triceps

Day 5 - Back and biceps

Day 6 - Rest

Works for me.. Sat + Sun rest


----------

